# continued cyano dicussion/saltwater



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

this new thread was recomended by mod.Hope all who were already linked to previous thread find there way here.Cyano (a nusciance algae has been around for 3 billion years.)The attempt being put forward is to find natural solution to this problem. Many previous threads leading into this are posted under "cyano /fw and marine" It would appear that fw is not interested(at least not fw mod) in resolving issues that could affect all. Any thoughts should be welcomed here though.There appears to be no simple solution to this 3 billion year old algae(I'm shocked).That does not mean there is not a natural solution or reprieve.I'm looking for help, idea's or unconventional thoughts. Anyone know what potassium permanganate is or where it would be purchased? In 1990 or so this was a recommended treatment that no-one has mentioned yet.Just cause it's hard doesn't mean it can't be done.If one gets the answer , we all could win ;if it was shared.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

lol, it was just a suggestion. But, all the SW guys don't always go to the FW side and would never see the discussion. Plus, Im just a mod....not just a fw mod.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Not fw? That would explain why you followed here. Hot Topics; 86 post, 6 more than next and 40 more than next closest.Think people found their way there.Hope anyone who cares/or could help me/ or others finds this one.Thanks in case missed that one also.Anything helpful to add?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Actually potassium permanganate is a cleaning and sterilizing compound. I use it on sponges that I want to reuse. Can also clean filters used in a hospital tank. You can get it on ebay or amazon.

It was once thought to be good for getting rid of snails and eggs off plants. Some people still recommend it, but I have found that it doesn't work on them.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

thanks. This info is from old source so I am not sure it would still apply.Found it in Albert Thiel search "thiel info base coral reefs invertebrates". Could it possibly kill cyano?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I wouldn't try it with fish or corals in the tank


----------



## Nereus7 (Jun 13, 2012)

Can someone please post a clear, definite picture of what cyano is? I did a quick search and I'm getting all kinds of different pictures. Thanks - N


*edit* FW cyano that is.. How do I know if I have it?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Just finished search of patassium permanganate. Susankat is correct(she must be used to this by now) about some of the uses.It is not a product for less than very expierenced keepers.That being said , I found a lot of info when searching pp in aquarium use.Still used today particulary with ponds and kio(great article from dr/chemist) where pwc are not reasonable.Also as she stated; used to kill snails and there eggs on plants via dip /bath.The possibility of disaster in aqurium seems almost certain if keeper is not really advanced.Most articles likened it to chlorine.It is a oxidiser with tremdous power.It has been used to treat algae,some fish disease ,and bacteria including cyano.The treatment process is very precise(2ppm) and includes(or rather concludes ) with the adition of hydrogen peroxide to neutralise it.There were other beneficials aspects reported such as crystal clear water, greater than usuall fish growth(attributed to magnese that pp converts to).Noted that should not be used with dechlorinators or vrious common aquarium additives. The use of the pp in raw(as mixed by keeper)sounded very precise with little( if any room ) for error.On more realistic side of things kent marine manufactures a pp product(mixed/diluted) called POLY-OX.Kent has specific directions for this and seems like a skilled keeper could use with caution and attention.The whole premis of pp is its a very powerful oxidiser that can HELP with dissolved organics and bacteria. The information was I feel very usefull and I will look into Kent POLY-OX(purchase it if I can find it) and try some very light test of this product. Thanks Susankat, you are spot on. potassium permanganate KMno4 treatment or pp in the aqurium ;barreport.com: The Leading Bar Report Site on the Net php/7753 potassium permanganate.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks, least once in awhile I'm right about something


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Nereus7 said:


> Can someone please post a clear, definite picture of what cyano is? I did a quick search and I'm getting all kinds of different pictures. Thanks - N
> 
> 
> *edit* FW cyano that is.. How do I know if I have it?


Do Some Spring Cleaning with these 5 Tank Maintenance Tips | Okeanos Aquascaping Blog
FAQs on Freshwater Algae Identification


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Cyano is saltwater responds to blackouts and suspending feeding just like in Fw. Then resuming with less lighting and feeding usually keeps it away. 

Sure sometimes you have to do a second blackout, but eventually you wind up balancing out the system. And at that point the tank takes care of itself.

my .02


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

No, eventually you kill all your coral with yiur blackouts, and have to buy more. Give it up Bob.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm not new bob NO THANKYOU!(no need for you to respond to my post or threads)


----------

